# I have no idea what is going on.........



## safmh (Dec 14, 2013)

My H of 16 years moved out 2 months ago, saying I was always unhappy, depressed and he just fell out of love with me. Since then I have have checked out EVERYTHING and know hes not having a affair. He was cold, distant then about two weeks ago I just let everything I was feeling out. and at the end of the convo I told him even if you wanted to come back I would say no I need to work on me and you need to do the same. I have lost 25 pounds, working out, (looking good:lol I enrolled back into college doing AWESOME and going to therapy and getting happy and confident about me again. Now here comes the dilema. My H now calls or texts me everyday and sees what I am up to and have convos (not about the kids) I see him everyday he takes our daughter to school and on his days off we spend them together. I even go over to where he is staying every weekend to hang. We are getting along better than ever, he starting to even baby talk to me again, hes always asking my advice, helps me study and if it gets too late at night he sleeps over (not in my bed). Hugs me all the time. We are going to dinner and a event together next weekend. We are acting like best friends but I want more, but I dont want to push it. He is just being more thoughtful and caring than EVER. He even gets me things now( gifts ). I also caught him answering my phone, he thought it was a guy. (he has NEVER done that before) he didnt know I saw him....later he told me "I dont want any secrets between us and then told me what he did" He also knows I still love him deeply...Sometimes If I dont call or text back in a few hours he gets very worried and has even told me that...Im so confused:scratchhead:


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

You've lost 25 pounds and he's scared you're going to find someone else. He may not want to be with you, but he certainly doesn't want anyone else to either….


----------



## TexDad034 (Oct 9, 2013)

Don't be so readily available. You can tell that when you aren't he is drawn to you and wants to know what you are doing. If your husband is a cake eater, don't always give him the cake to eat. 

Find the root of your issues, address them, and move slowly and cautiously.


----------



## Gonnabealright (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't know...it kinda sounds like you two are progressing back to what you were. Maybe you should both go see an MC. It's actually a nice story so far. I hope you two fix whats wrong.


----------

